# This is what I do when taking care of my mom



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

The plate is from a town in Friesland, Netherlands, about 8 miles from where I was born. I found two of them here on the Central Coast in a thrift shop. It also has my initials on the front. What are the odds of that?

I weaved around the edge.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

The two at the bottom were made without centers and I glued the items in after finishing the bowl. These and the wooden centered one are made with sea grass. The orange little one and the Dutch plate are Danish cord.

Thank you for looking.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Your bowls are lovely. I just love looking at them. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

WOW what a beautiful talent.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

They are all Beautiful!!!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful baskets! Lovely work!!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

They are lovely!


----------



## 777cam (Oct 28, 2013)

To me it seems like you were meant to have them. It seems like they found you. This one is very beautiful and the weaving makes it a thing of art. Awesome!!


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

777cam said:


> To me it seems like you were meant to have them. It seems like they found you. This one is very beautiful and the weaving makes it a thing of art. Awesome!!


I think they did find me...thank you very much.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I just love these and I am so intrigued.......how do you get the bowls to gently slope upward?


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

All of your work is so beautiful.....you are an artist and very talented.....thank you for showing us your work.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow! All are gorgeous.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> I just love these and I am so intrigued.......how do you get the bowls to gently slope upward?


It is all about placing the cord..straight on top of each other as you come around, or slightly leaning in or out depending on what look is wanted.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

You are very artistic.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are so lovely! And very useful.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

All pieces are beautiful. You are very talented.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I love your bowls.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Do you use an electric drill to make the holes? I would be afraid of breakage!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

hotske said:


> The two at the bottom were made without centers and I glued the items in after finishing the bowl. These and the wooden centered one are made with sea grass. The orange little one and the Dutch plate are Danish cord.
> 
> Thank you for looking.


Beautiful


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

You do a beautiful job.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

betty boivin said:


> Do you use an electric drill to make the holes? I would be afraid of breakage!


My husband does use an electric drill with a diamond bit. He hasn't broken one yet!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I love your baskets. Do you sell them at craft shows or on the internet?


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

aljellie said:


> I love your baskets. Do you sell them at craft shows or on the internet?


Thank you. No, they are a labor of love and selling them would make me feel like I am working.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

You are very talented! Very nice work.


----------



## Joya (Jan 6, 2012)

We visited Hindeloopen. It's one of my favorite places in the Netherlands.


----------



## kathyc248 (Sep 13, 2016)

They are really beautiful!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Love the bowls. I really think I could get into that hobby. Like a really need another one.


----------



## Crafty Joan (Jan 20, 2013)

These are lovely


----------



## Arkirma (Oct 17, 2012)

You are so creative! Thank you for sharing and all good wishes for your Mom.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Dat is toevallig! Dat lag natuurlijk op je te wachten!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

they are all beautiful. thanks for sharing them.


----------

